# Timberwolf Bandsaw blades - group buy



## The Penguin (Mar 18, 2015)

*Bandsaw blades group order

* I will  be ordering Timberwolf bandsaw blades from Suffolk Machinery  soon. They  offer volume discounts for purchases over 10 blades. I am  offering this group purchase to members of my local club and to IAP  users. 

 10 - 19 blades: 15% discount
 20 - 29 blades: 25% discount
 30+ blades: 30% discount

 Please  have a look at www.suffolkmachinery.com or www.timberwolfblades.com  to  see styles and lengths of blades available. For roughing bowl  blanks and  milling green wood, they recommend their "Alternate Set"  blades in  either 3/8" or 1/2" width. *This order is not limited to any particular  blade length, width, TPI, or tooth style. Order whatever you want. Suffolk does have some limitations on discounts for bi-metal and carbide blades. Please see: Timber Wolf® blades offers discounts for Woodworking Clubs for more details


*I  would like to place the order on Friday morning, April 3

 Please  send me a private message with your email address and I will  send you an order form  to fill out what you would like to order. You  will return that form to me. I will in turn collect all orders and  submit them to Suffolk Machinery.

 When I have all orders in hand, I will send a paypal request for payment for your portion of the order.

 And now for the fine print:

 no limit to the number of people in this group buy.

 Shipping costs from Suffolk Machinery will be shared  across the entire  purchase on a "per-person" basis. (If 12 people order  blades in any  quantity, each person will pay 1/12th final shipping  cost).

 I will attempt to use USPS medium flat rate shipping boxes to ship out  your order to you. IAP members local to Houston, TX can make  arrangements to *pick up* their order from me if they desire. 

 Your cost for this group buy would be calculated as follows:

 + Blade purchase
- appropriate discount
 + pro-rated share of shipping from Suffolk to me
 + USPS flat rate shipping from me to you
 + 4% to cover paypal fees - I will refund any additional money collected in excess  of the paypal fee, after I do final calculations. 

(I will also accept paypal payment as a "Friend and Family" transfer to save fees.

 If after final calculation the 4% doesn't cover paypal fees, or if I can't ship your package by a USPS flat rate box, I'll send an invoice for the difference.

 All payments must be received before I ship anything to you.

 I will accept international orders - we'll have to figure out shipping costs and handle accordingly. You do the math on blade length...they are sold in inches, not centimeters. :biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 22, 2015)

only 1 person needs blades?


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 22, 2015)

iwill be getting back to you


----------



## triw51 (Mar 22, 2015)

I will be getting back to you


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 22, 2015)

sorry - I meant to make this bold in the original listing - so here it is bold...and large.

*I will also accept paypal payment as a "Friend and Family" transfer to save fees.*


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 23, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> only 1 person needs blades?



*MY TIMING SUCKS!!!!!  
*  I just bought three of the alternate set!  Didn't know this was coming!  *AAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH *


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

buy 3 more.

:biggrin:


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

orders received from:

edohmann - IAP
Brian S - GCWA

total blade count: 5

order form sent to:
SteveG 
eajacobson
elance


----------



## massmans (Mar 23, 2015)

I want in on this.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

order form sent to massmans


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 23, 2015)

Would you send me the order form?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

sent


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
lcummings - WWCH

 total blade count: 10

 order form sent to:
 SteveG 
 eajacobson
 elance 
massmans
keith byrd


----------



## twinsen (Mar 23, 2015)

I am interested. Send me the form.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> *Please  send me a private message with your email address* and I will  send you an order form  to fill out what you would like to order.


 
:tongue:


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 23, 2015)

orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
lcummings - WWCH
elance - IAP


 total blade count: 14

 order form sent to:
 SteveG 
 eajacobson
 massmans
keith byrd
its virgil


----------



## massmans (Mar 25, 2015)

I have another 10 blades to add to the order, which pushes our order into the 25% discount range.  I will send it my order form next week.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 25, 2015)

No worries about blade count getting to 30 - I'm still waiting on my home club members orders.

we'll get to 30 without a doubt. I'm thinking it will be around 50 blades by the time I order.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 25, 2015)

orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
 lcummings - WWCH
 elance - IAP
Paul M - GCWA


 total blade count: 18

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):
 SteveG 
 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
twinsen
Mike8850


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 25, 2015)

keithbyrd said:


> Would you send me the order form?



I never received the order form!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 25, 2015)

I sent it on Monday, 11:06 am.

just sent it again to: Keith@turningbyrd.com

Please let me know if you did not receive it.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry I can't join you....I got a spare blade with my band saw and haven't worn that one out yet.


----------



## lwalden (Mar 25, 2015)

Please send form, would like to participate in this order. Thanks!


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 25, 2015)

Not looking tonight, but will this weekend and let you know.


----------



## keithbyrd (Mar 25, 2015)

The Penguin said:


> I sent it on Monday, 11:06 am.
> 
> just sent it again to: Keith@turningbyrd.com
> 
> Please let me know if you did not receive it.



I sent you a PM - not sure how but you ended up with 3 of them!??


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 25, 2015)

lwalden said:


> Please send form, would like to participate in this order. Thanks!


please send me a PM with your email address - as stated in the first post.

thanks


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 26, 2015)

Seeing as there was an issue with delivery of the order form to keithbyrd - If anyone else has not received the order form, please let me know!

also - "duncsuss" emailed and said that he had an issue with the order form being password protected - IT IS, since Timberwolf creates the form and the have their prices built in to it!

What you need to do if you are given that warning is hit the "ESC" key - and you can then enter your information. Thanks to duncsuss for figuring that out and letting me know the solution.



orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
 lcummings - WWCH
 elance - IAP
Paul M - GCWA


 total blade count: 18

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):
 SteveG 
 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
twinsen
Mike8850 		
duncsuss


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 26, 2015)

orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
 lcummings - WWCH
 elance - IAP
 Paul M - GCWA
SteveG - IAP

 total blade count: 24

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen
 Mike8850         
 duncsuss 
nellieteach


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 26, 2015)

orders received from:

 edohmann - IAP
 Brian S - GCWA
 lcummings - WWCH
 elance - IAP
 Paul M - GCWA
 SteveG - IAP
DonD - GCWA

 total blade count: 26

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen
 Mike8850         
 duncsuss 
 nellieteach


----------



## SloLouie (Mar 27, 2015)

If its not too late Id like to jump in please, I need at least 4 blades.
Thanks


----------



## Karl_99 (Mar 27, 2015)

I would like to order a few blades.  Please send order form.

Thanks, Karl


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2015)

SloLouie said:


> If its not too late Id like to jump in please, I need at least 4 blades.
> Thanks


 


Karl_99 said:


> I would like to order a few blades.  Please send order form.
> 
> Thanks, Karl


 
please send me a PM with your email address as requested in the first post.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2015)

orders received from:

lcummings - WWCH


Brian S - GCWA
Paul M - GCWA
DonD - GCWA
TomE - GCWA
BenG - GCWA

edohmann - IAP
elance - IAP
SteveG - IAP
nellieteach - IAP


 total blade count: 35 *<--- We've reached the max discount for standard blades!*

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen
 Mike8850         
 duncsuss
lwalden


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 27, 2015)

Not sure what blades people are ordering and none of my business. But I would like to throw out a comment. Take a good look at a metal cutting blade if you have any intentions of cutting aluminum, copper, brass for segmenting in the future. Also is great for cutting hard plastics. I use them for cutting my billiard balls. Good for cutting tubes to length. 

Just an opinion.


----------



## Mike8850 (Mar 27, 2015)

I think you have my order too.
Mike


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2015)

Mike8850 said:


> I think you have my order too.
> Mike



You're correct. updated below



lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
Paul M - GCWA
DonD - GCWA
TomE - GCWA
BenG - GCWA

edohmann - IAP
elance - IAP
SteveG - IAP
nellieteach - IAP
Mike8850 - IAP
duncsuss - IAP


 total blade count: 41 *<--- We've reached the max discount for standard blades!*

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen
lwalden
SloLouie
Karl_99


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 27, 2015)

I just sent my order :biggrin:

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 27, 2015)

da rien


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 28, 2015)

John,

I'm having a hard time finding something listed as a metal cutting blade on the Timber Wolf site. Is there something you would suggest from their offerings?

I plan to call them on Monday morning, too, but just trying to be as informed as possible.

Thanks,
Ed



jttheclockman said:


> Not sure what blades people are ordering and none of my business. But I would like to throw out a comment. Take a good look at a metal cutting blade if you have any intentions of cutting aluminum, copper, brass for segmenting in the future. Also is great for cutting hard plastics. I use them for cutting my billiard balls. Good for cutting tubes to length.
> 
> Just an opinion.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> John,
> 
> I'm having a hard time finding something listed as a metal cutting blade on the Timber Wolf site. Is there something you would suggest from their offerings?
> 
> ...





Hello Ed

The link on the very first thread of this posting has the catalog. In the top banner it has blades written. Click on that and a drop down menu appears. Click on metal cutting blades and you are there. I use a 1/2"


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 28, 2015)

John,

Ah ha! You have to use the Suffolk Machinery link, and not the Timber Wolf link itself. I thought I had seen the metal cutting blades early on, but lately I've been searching the Timber Wolf site itself.

So, if I want a 1/2" X 10RK bi-metal blade, and a 1/2" X 10RK Silicon Steel blade, am I getting the same thing in terms of cutting? Is it better to have the bi-metal for just the metal cutting, and the silicon steel for the wood cuts?

Thank you,
Ed



jttheclockman said:


> Hello Ed
> 
> The link on the very first thread of this posting has the catalog. In the top banner it has blades written. Click on that and a drop down menu appears. Click on metal cutting blades and you are there. I use a 1/2"


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 28, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> John,
> 
> Ah ha! You have to use the Suffolk Machinery link, and not the Timber Wolf link itself. I thought I had seen the metal cutting blades early on, but lately I've been searching the Timber Wolf site itself.
> 
> ...





Hello Ed

Every company has their own take on their blades they sell and reasons for each ones. Weather a blade is soft back or hard back, weather a blade is flexible or not meaning it needs less tension are all selling hypes. All blades will cut right out of the package and depending how hard you use them or how often you use them will vary from person to person. So when someone tells you they had a blade for 10 years, maybe they only used it 3 times in that spread. So i do not believe what people say and you can choose to ignore what I say for the same reasons. Everyone likes certain brands for various reasons and I will not go into this.

Here is what I will tell you and this goes for wood blades or metal blades or resaw blades, there is more to buying a quality blade then looking at a chart. Not all blades are suitable for all work. How you treat the blade and how hard you push it or tension it correctly will go a long way in determining the length of time the blade will last.

With that said. Here is the way blades stack up to normal usage.

Spring Steel-- Thin kerf resaw blades, low tension such as (Woodslicer or Bladerunner)

Silicon Steel

Carbon steel

Bimetal steel


Carbide tipped


Least to best from top to bottom. Stays sharper longer. Price will reflect this mostly also. Not sure if this answers your question. These are my opinions.


----------



## eajacobson (Mar 29, 2015)

John,

Thanks. I think. I'm new to band saws, and most of this for that matter. So the "Silicon Steel" is towards the lower end of the blades? Just get the bi-metal one and use it for both wood and metal?

In chatting with the local shops, I understand that there are folks that only use Timber Wolf, or Olson, or whichever brand (or none of the brands carried locally are good enough...). I'm not that high end - I just like getting the "right" tools to do the job when I do get something.

Thanks for the education/opinions,
Ed

Others - though I am addressing these to John, feel free to join in, too, if you want. I don't want to hijack the GB thread, but I do want to make an informed buy in the GB.

Shawn, 

Let me know if you'd rather I move this discussion to another thread.





jttheclockman said:


> Hello Ed
> 
> Every company has their own take on their blades they sell and reasons for each ones. Weather a blade is soft back or hard back, weather a blade is flexible or not meaning it needs less tension are all selling hypes. All blades will cut right out of the package and depending how hard you use them or how often you use them will vary from person to person. So when someone tells you they had a blade for 10 years, maybe they only used it 3 times in that spread. So i do not believe what people say and you can choose to ignore what I say for the same reasons. Everyone likes certain brands for various reasons and I will not go into this.
> 
> ...


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 29, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> John,
> 
> Thanks. I think. I'm new to band saws, and most of this for that matter. So the "Silicon Steel" is towards the lower end of the blades? Just get the bi-metal one and use it for both wood and metal?
> 
> ...




I too do not want to hijack this thread. I just wanted to point out something because if you are buying blades now maybe a great time to take advantage of something you may have in your mind for the future. 

Silicon steel is toward the lower end of the spectrumof blades. They just do not stay sharp long enough if used on a daily basis. You can get more bang for $$$ with other type blades.

The answer to the second question in blue is NO. 2 different blades. Can you cut metal with a wood blade, yes but will dull it quicker. As i mentioned there is other factors in a blade such as teeth/per inch. Rake of a blade or set of the teeth. Band saw blades are a lot like table saw blades. Different strokes. 

Good luck. I have to go now.


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 29, 2015)

I have used tried Olson, Woodslicer and Timberwolf blades on my saws

I have used a carbide tipped blade on a friends saw. We also used one of "big name brand" blades on his saw that was highly recommended by Woodcraft (Resaw King?) - and were not impressed with it compared to carbide.

for the type of cutting I do - mostly roughing green wood and/or rough out bowl blanks, the Timbberwolf 1/2 x 3 AS is my preferred blade

note that if you are wanting a bi-metal blade - that falls into a different discount category, and we must have a minimum of 6 bi-metal blades to get the 25% discount. I would be willing to purchase a bi-metal blade (or two) as my conversations with them have indicated that there are times when I should be using that blade on some of my projects.

carbide is a completely different blade style and they only offer 10% off with a minimum of 4 blades. I'm not really wanting to spend $200 on a blade right now...but I sure wouldn't mind having one...


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 29, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
Paul M - GCWA
DonD - GCWA
TomE - GCWA
BenG - GCWA

edohmann - IAP
elance - IAP
SteveG - IAP
nellieteach - IAP
Mike8850 - IAP
duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 		- IAP

 total blade count: 44 *<--- We've reached the max discount for standard blades!*

 order form sent to (waiting on your order...):

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen
lwalden
SloLouie


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 30, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
Doug G - GCWA

 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
lwalden - IAP

 total blade count: 52 *<--- We've reached the max discount for standard blades!*


waiting on orders from:

 eajacobson
 massmans
 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen 
 SloLouie


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 31, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
FogT - GCWA

 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
SloLouie - IAP
massmans - IAP

 total blade count: 77 *<--- We've reached the max discount for standard blades!*


 waiting on orders from:

 eajacobson
keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen


----------



## triw51 (Mar 31, 2015)

Will you send me an order form please or do I just tell you what I want?


----------



## The Penguin (Mar 31, 2015)

please send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 1, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA

 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
eajacobson - IAP

 total blade count: 84 
Silicon steel: 82 *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
Bi-metal: 2 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:

keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 1, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA

 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
 eajacobson - IAP
Charlie_W - IAP

 total blade count: 87 
 Silicon steel: 85 *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
 Bi-metal: 2 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:

 keith byrd
 its virgil    
 twinsen


----------



## larryc (Apr 1, 2015)

Please send me an order form


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 1, 2015)

larryc said:


> Please send me an order form


 
please send me a PM with your email address. 

update:

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA

 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
 eajacobson - IAP
 Charlie_W - IAP
keith byrd - IAP

 total blade count: 90 
 Silicon steel: 88 *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
 Bi-metal: 2 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:


 its virgil    
 twinsen 
triw51


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 3, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA
ScottN - GCWA


 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
 eajacobson - IAP
 Charlie_W - IAP
keith byrd - IAP
 its virgil    - IAP
twinsen - IAP

 total blade count: 100+
 Silicon steel: 100+ *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
 Bi-metal: 2 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:


triw51
jason-r


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 3, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA
ScottN - GCWA
AndyC - GCWA


 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
 eajacobson - IAP
 Charlie_W - IAP
keith byrd - IAP
 its virgil    - IAP
twinsen - IAP

 total blade count: 100+
 Silicon steel: 100+ *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
 Bi-metal: 4 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:

 triw51
jason-r


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it too late to get in on this?


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 3, 2015)

No - I've adjusted and found that I can order on Monday and still get them when I need them to arrive.

Please send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 3, 2015)

One more Bi-Metal order anyone? It will get the discount to 25%.

Suffolk recommended the Bi-metal for cutting plastics...

Ed



The Penguin said:


> l
> total blade count: 100+
> Silicon steel: 100+ *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
> Bi-metal: 4 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 6, 2015)

lcummings - WWCH

 Brian S - GCWA
 Paul M - GCWA
 Don D - GCWA
 Tom E - GCWA
 Ben G - GCWA
 Doug G - GCWA
 FogT - GCWA
ScottN - GCWA
AndyC - GCWA


 edohmann - IAP
 elance - IAP
 SteveG - IAP
 nellieteach - IAP
 Mike8850 - IAP
 duncsuss - IAP
 Karl_99 - IAP
 lwalden - IAP
 SloLouie - IAP
 massmans - IAP
 eajacobson - IAP
 Charlie_W - IAP
keith byrd - IAP
 its virgil    - IAP
twinsen - IAP
triw51 - IAP
jason_r - IAP

 total blade count: 100+
 Silicon steel: 100+ *<--- We've reached the max discount (30%) for standard blades!*
 Bi-metal: 4 *<--- 15% discount on these blades*


 waiting on orders from:

 larryc
nava1uni


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 6, 2015)

The order has been placed - so this buy is closed.


----------



## massmans (Apr 8, 2015)

when do you need payment.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thank you for doing this buy I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 8, 2015)

as soon as Timberwolf sends me an invoice, I'll be able to send out totals due.


----------



## Edgar (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for handling this buy, Shawn!
Much appreciated & very timely.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 13, 2015)

Update - the blades are ordered, have been shipped and are on the way to me.

I expect receive them on Thursday.

At someone's suggestion - I'm going to try using Regional Rate USPS shipping instead of MFRB. It should make your final cost a few dollars less...but that also means I have to receive the blades, box and weight them - to get a price for Regional Rate shipping.

As stated, I hope to receive them Thursday and try to have them boxed and weighed by Friday. So look for an email or PM from me on Friday with your total due.

thanks!


----------



## keithbyrd (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Shawn - I appreciate you handling this!


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 14, 2015)

Shawn,

I think the price on the Regional A boxes is all the same for the first several pounds (5 or 6 seemed to be the same as 2, if going to the same "zone"). Bigger price difference is the ZIP code to deliver to.

Thanks for the update and for organizing this GB!

Ed


----------



## massmans (Apr 20, 2015)

*Awesome group buy*

I got my blades today.  Well packaged and fast delivery.     Thanks so much for this group buy.


----------



## The Penguin (Apr 20, 2015)

all blades have shipped out, and you should be receiving them today or tomorrow.

I think there were 2 shipments that requested insurance - you may have to sign for the package.


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 20, 2015)

Shawn,
I got blades in the mail today! Yay!

Thanks for all your efforts!


----------



## Mike8850 (Apr 20, 2015)

Blades came today.
Thanks again Shawn
Mike


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 20, 2015)

My order arrived today...
Thank you very much Shawn.


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 20, 2015)

My blades arrived today -- thank you, Shawn.


----------



## triw51 (Apr 20, 2015)

My blades were waiting for me when I arrived home Than you very much Shawn


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 20, 2015)

my blades arrived today. Thanks.
Don


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 20, 2015)

Shawn,

Blades were waiting for me at my desk at work this morning. Great turn-around!

Thanks for running this,
Ed


----------

